# Considering switching back to BlackBerry



## uPhone (Jun 29, 2008)

My iPhone is proving it's inability to meet my needs more and more every day and I am fed up with it. 

1. Mail. I hate it. What a piece of garbage aside from the look of it. Who wants nice looking E-mail when it takes 10 minutes for even push E-mail to arrive. But anyone here who has been following my posts knows my huge frustration with the iPhone's archaic E-mail system, so I won't go into a rant about that.

2. Inexcusable lag. Okay, we're all experiencing lag, but how many of us, other than me, have horrible lag even with the SMS application when typing? Sorry, no, a processor that moves at 7 FPS in the SMS app is not acceptable. 

3. Predictive Text. This is pissing me right off now. More often than not it's wrong (for me anyway) and I'm sick of it. When it works, it's nice, but that's rare.

4. The keyboard. Okay, I'm very impressed with Apple's solution to a virtual keyboard, but it's just not comfortable. It's incredibly awkward to hold, and as someone with fairly sweaty hands, it gets annoying. This is all coming from someone who has gone through 5 generations of state of the art qwerty keyboards from RIM. 

5. The heat. 95% of the time I'm holding it, it's very very warm. It's a disgusting feeling and I hate it. This heat leaks through even a hard plastic shell case. This thing needs an internal fan.

So, while the above points may be arguable to some, please don't consider them facts, they're just my personal opinion. 

The only thing stopping me from going right this very minute to buy a BlackBerry Bold is that the all-touch screen iPhone-esque BlackBerry Thunder is coming in a few months. 

So, hopefully everything above will be fixed by then. If not, let's see if RIM does it better than Apple.

- RANT FIN -


----------



## Garry (Jan 27, 2002)

Enjoy your blackberry.


----------



## slicecom (Jun 13, 2008)

There are a lot of things (mostly UI crappiness) that annoy me about Blackberries a lot more than the glitches with the iPhone, but to each his own.

I hope you didn't sign a 3 year contract with Rogers, because the Blackberry Thunder will be exclusive to Telus.


----------



## MikeyXX (Aug 2, 2008)

Well done with your statement of your opinion. You said what you disliked and why.

Where are you located? The delay on push email should be able to be dealt with as that shouldn't occur. And the keyboard recognition, well, you'll probably want a little more practise so it can actually tell you what you are doing and remember to correct it so it learns.

Other than those couple things, yes, the heat, and the lag is definately a drawback. 

I just like the way iphone offers email. I have a blackberry for work and normally forget to put it on on the weekends as I use the iphone for all my personal email now. I did enjoy the tactile keyboard of the blackberry, but found the display very....text and it couldn't handle graphics. HTML enriched email looked like jibberish.

If you are in a contract, maybe someone will buy it out from you if have unlimited data if the price goes up.


----------



## i stole this name (May 9, 2005)

Yeah if all you can think of doing with a smartphone is email, blackberry seems like a pretty good fit.


----------



## uPhone (Jun 29, 2008)

slicecom said:


> I hope you didn't sign a 3 year contract with Rogers, because the Blackberry Thunder will be exclusive to Telus.


There is no exclusivity there, the BlackBerry Thunder will be on Rogers shortly after Telus. Whereas in the US it's exclusive on Verizon.


----------



## Peaker44 (Jan 25, 2008)

You might want to think about changing your signature. I'm sure the smell ain't so great anymore.


----------



## Elric (Jul 30, 2005)

you might want to update to 2.0.2 to be rid of the lag. Both SMS and contacts were fixed in the last update. If you ARE up to date and it still lags. Do the full reset (hour long), to fix it permanently.
As for the heat, you might want to get it looked at, mine only heats up watchi g videos and gaming.


----------



## RunTheWorldOnMac (Apr 23, 2006)

I hear there is a BB Curve with GPS for sale in the ehMac classifieds.


----------



## whatiwant (Feb 21, 2008)

Elric said:


> you might want to update to 2.0.2 to be rid of the lag. Both SMS and contacts were fixed in the last update. If you ARE up to date and it still lags. Do the full reset (hour long), to fix it permanently.
> As for the heat, you might want to get it looked at, mine only heats up watchi g videos and gaming.


not to argue or say you're wrong, but the lag wasnt fixed for me for sms or contacts. and i just got and updated a brand new iPhone replacement from scratch two days ago. but i still love it.


----------



## Flipstar (Nov 7, 2004)

See ya.


----------



## crawford (Oct 8, 2005)

uPhone said:


> Who wants nice looking E-mail when it takes 10 minutes for even push E-mail to arrive.


Unless you're on a BES, won't push email take 10 minutes to arrive on your Blackberry? Or are there other push services that are faster than the BIS? At least you can manually fetch email on your iPhone, which you can't do on a Blackberry.


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

uPhone said:


> My iPhone is proving it's inability to meet my needs more and more every day and I am fed up with it.
> 
> 1. Mail. I hate it. What a piece of garbage aside from the look of it. Who wants nice looking E-mail when it takes 10 minutes for even push E-mail to arrive. But anyone here who has been following my posts knows my huge frustration with the iPhone's archaic E-mail system, so I won't go into a rant about that.
> 
> ...



Does that mean you'll stop posting?


----------



## used to be jwoodget (Aug 22, 2002)

Why would you move to a Blackberry Thunder/Storm/Whatever? It sounds as though the text input via touchscreen is what is really annoying you (along with the lag). The Blackberry touchscreen will be a first generation device using an OS optimized over 10 years for the thumbpad keyboard. It will take several versions to get right and I think it will ultimately fail as a form factor. People wanting a touch screen device will buy an iPhone. So, get a Blackberry Bold. It has a great keyboard (much better than the 8800 and Curve) and the screen resolution is equivalent to an iPhone. Of course, many of its other functions are way behind the iPhone. The browser is better than before but limited by the screen real estate. There's no appstore. The camera is similar to the iPhone but the on-board memory sucks (need to get an 8Gb card).

The Bold is a natural, incremental step for RIM and a good product. If you want a device that is great for emailing but can also access web, its the bees knees. It's just that its small display makes media viewing painful (compared to an iPhone). It's also expensive (the price makes it clear it is not intended as an iphone "killer/competitor").


----------



## Flipstar (Nov 7, 2004)

John Clay said:


> Does that mean you'll stop posting?


Harsh. :lmao:


----------



## uPhone (Jun 29, 2008)

John Clay said:


> Does that mean you'll stop posting?


Thanks for your input, moron! 

jwoodget, thanks for the advice. I actually really do like the idea of touch screen, and the iPhone's keyboard is kind of at the bottom of my list of things that bug me about the iPhone. So, I probably will get the Thunder, of course only after researching it, waiting for reviews, and YouTubing it.

What I would love to see is an iPhone with a slide out keyboard, with dedicated E-mail servers from Apple so that it really rivals RIM. That would be a perfect iPhone.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Don't invite the replacement of your avatar with the avatar of shame--again!




uPhone said:


> Thanks for your input, moron!


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

uPhone said:


> Thanks for your input, moron!
> 
> jwoodget, thanks for the advice. I actually really do like the idea of touch screen, and the iPhone's keyboard is kind of at the bottom of my list of things that bug me about the iPhone. So, I probably will get the Thunder, of course only after researching it, waiting for reviews, and YouTubing it.
> 
> What I would love to see is an iPhone with a slide out keyboard, with dedicated E-mail servers from Apple so that it really rivals RIM. That would be a perfect iPhone.


Well, you certainly won't be missed. Go in peace.


----------



## uPhone (Jun 29, 2008)

John Clay said:


> Well, you certainly won't be missed. Go in peace.


Oh, trust me, I'm not going anywhere! Last time I checked you don't need an iPhone to access this forum...


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

uPhone said:


> Oh, trust me, I'm not going anywhere! Last time I checked you don't need an iPhone to access this forum...


Damn, you got my hopes up.


----------



## RunTheWorldOnMac (Apr 23, 2006)

I am clearly missing something...so much hate because he doesn't like an iPhone?


----------



## spitfire1945 (May 17, 2008)

fight fight fight!


----------



## uPhone (Jun 29, 2008)

RunTheWorldOnMac said:


> I am clearly missing something...so much hate because he doesn't like an iPhone?


Don't ask me.... it's kind of a "this forum is my life, and I have 95 thousand posts and therefore I am superior to you" type of thing. Theres a few of them on this forum. Sad really.

But anyway, another issue that bothers me is the battery life. But I won't even go into detail with that, because everyone has it and I've tried all of the suggestions (like lowering screen brightness, lengthining fetching etc)


----------



## machael (Apr 27, 2008)

this from the guy who has racked up almost 700 posts since June.


----------



## uPhone (Jun 29, 2008)

machael said:


> this from the guy who has racked up almost 700 posts since June.


And not one of them provolking or meaninglessly attacking someone other than today. Where as some members of this forum make it their mission to critique every post.


----------



## Bilbo (Jul 12, 2001)

*Big Surprise*

This just in, not EVERYONE likes pizza!

You cannot expect everyone to absolutely love any one particular device. Everyone has different requirements. Rim make good stuff although they don't have anything that makes my heart go pitter-patter at the moment. Maybe "Thunder" will be great, who knows?

From what I have read, there are far more happy iPhone users than unhappy ones. (although most people agree that the monthly bill is pretty steep)

TIP: The lag is a pain. I get it most in the contacts list. Restarting the phone once a day seems to keep that problem to a minimum. Apparently this is fixed in the 2.1 update coming in September, but we'll see.

Cheers and enjoy your Crackberry.


----------



## garf1108 (May 30, 2006)

Give the guy a break! Everyone is entitled to their comments.


----------



## spitfire1945 (May 17, 2008)

Bilbo said:


> This just in, not EVERYONE likes pizza!


You know what? Not EVERYONE likes your signature!


----------



## Ace McDuck (Sep 27, 2005)

I'm a heavy user of both devices, my cons for the iPhone are a bit different, the biggest being 3G battery life, but as I understand it most 3G devices have the same issue. Other is the contact list lag.

I use a blackberry for corporate mail & schedule, and I would prefer to use the iPhone because the UI is much better. Blackberry mail & schedule is like old 3270 terminal, text based. Rich text is very hard to deal with, and looking at anything other than a daily schedule on the BB is pretty useless.

BB vs iPhone keyboard is something that is very polarized with users. Some love the little clicky keys, I prefer the touch keyboard on the iPhone and find the predictive text to be one of the best. can't stand the BB keyboard, it takes me twice as long to create the same message. I also can't stand the marble, way to squirrelly and I've tried to adjust sensitivity many times - finger pointing is much easier. 

The iPhone is superior for any web surfing, multimedia, or other applications (I haven't done a GPS comparison, but do find the BB takes for friggin ever to pick up satellites).


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

I agree with most of the complaints you posted uPhone, since I experience them as wel, plus many more issues, but I'm not quite ready to give up on the iPhone just yet.

I'm waiting to see if Apple delivers in the 2.1 update what they've promised us, REAL fixes to the ridiculously many flaws in 2.0. If they don't fix em, I may just jump ship as well.

Honestly, I miss my iPhone 1.1.4. Form factor, stability, *sigh*..... :-(


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

You're right. Not _one_.

But you've much improved! Don't go down the slippery slope again.



uPhone said:


> And not one of them provolking or meaninglessly attacking someone other than today. Where as some members of this forum make it their mission to critique every post.


----------



## RunTheWorldOnMac (Apr 23, 2006)

I don't mind the brief lag...I am sure it will get resolved. Battery life, sure isn't the greatest but I am guessing it's due to the apps, the fact I am connected wifi at home and what ever else is running at any given time including all the apps installed.


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

uPhone said:


> My iPhone is proving it's inability to meet my needs more and more every day and I am fed up with it.
> 
> 1. Mail. I hate it. What a piece of garbage aside from the look of it. Who wants nice looking E-mail when it takes 10 minutes for even push E-mail to arrive. But anyone here who has been following my posts knows my huge frustration with the iPhone's archaic E-mail system, so I won't go into a rant about that.
> 
> ...


Wait a minute. Aren't you the guy who just couldn't wait to have an iPhone and sang its praises like it was the lord almighty just a month and a half ago? And you've owned, what, like 30 different cell phones so far? And you have a multi-million dollar cabin at the lake? Why not just buy one of each?


----------



## Bilbo (Jul 12, 2001)

*You missed my point*



spitfire1945 said:


> You know what? Not EVERYONE likes your signature!


Hey dude, I wasn't slamming the original poster at all – quite the opposite.

You missed my point. I don't have a problem with the fact that he doesn't like his iPhone. Who am I to tell him what his needs are and what device is best for him? 

No single device will satisfy everyone's needs. It is unrealistic to expect EVERYONE to like to the iPhone just like it is unrealistic to expect everyone to like the same food. I simply found it funny that people are shocked that not everyone loves the iPhone. He was very clear about what doesn't work for him and personally I respect that. The guy is entitled to his opinion for crying out loud.

As for my signature... Holy crap man, rent a sense of humour!

B


----------



## steinba (Oct 5, 2007)

I haven't posted in a while because I haven't had much to say or add but did so many of you get up on the wrong side of the bed?
Why can't we all be friends?
p.s. I recently rented a sense of humor and it was quite enjoyable and not to expensive. Didn't even need a 3 year contract!


----------



## mjager (Oct 8, 2007)

Guess I have the best of both worlds, a BB Pearl for work, and 8G for personal use. I love my iPhone, but wouldn't want to use it in a business environment. 

They are BOTH great IMHO.


----------



## MACinist (Nov 17, 2003)

kloan said:


> Honestly, I miss my iPhone 1.1.4. Form factor, stability, *sigh*..... :-(


I hear ya! I wish I never sold my first gen and upgraded to 3G. As much as the lag on SMS and Contacts bother me, I also hope this will be addressed in the next update. To me, the good of the iPhone 3G definitely outweigh the bad (for now). 

M$ had/has similar bug issues with Windows Mobile but Apple seems to acknowledge and address them quicker. RIM obviously knows the issues with creating a mulit-media centric OS for phones and have taken a safer route - slower evolution to near perfection - which is admired. However, as RIM's software evolves on their devices (Bold - Thunder), they also risk similar issues and don't have the software update simplicity of the iPhone.


----------



## Bilbo (Jul 12, 2001)

steinba said:


> p.s. I recently rented a sense of humor and it was quite enjoyable and not to expensive. Didn't even need a 3 year contract!


Nice one! And yes a three year contract IS a joke!

Cheers!


----------



## The Shadow (Oct 28, 2006)

uPhone, what happened to you man?

You were riding the iPhone wood a while back...preaching the good word of the iPhone to the gentiles in these forums.

Shoot, some of your sermons made me go out and check the phone for myself and eventually buy one...even though I was dead set against it originally.

Now I see this...is this not some kind of blasphemy?


----------



## uPhone (Jun 29, 2008)

The Shadow said:


> uPhone, what happened to you man?
> 
> You were riding the iPhone wood a while back...preaching the good word of the iPhone to the gentiles in these forums.
> 
> ...


:lmao: Hahaha okay well I think I may have over reacted. I posted this at a time when basically every problem I listed was happening all at once, plus the "10% Battery left" thing kept popping up.

I do love my iPhone... I just wish these problems would go away. I think also I must have a phone commitment problem because for some reason I always go back to BlackBerrys. I guess it's true what they say, once you go black, you never go back! 

But you guys have made some good points and I'll stick with it. 

I think part of it has to do with the fact that my iPhone is dead and I wont have the charger for 4 more days . I have to put my sim in my BlackBerry for now. 

The Shadow, you've made me realize how much I do like the phone and that I should just ride out the _storm_ and hide from the _thunder_.... get it?


----------



## Elric (Jul 30, 2005)

jawknee said:


> not to argue or say you're wrong, but the lag wasnt fixed for me for sms or contacts. and i just got and updated a brand new iPhone replacement from scratch two days ago. but i still love it.


Did you do the full Restore? Apparently, it "installs" a better version of the firmware, once I did it, my lag was totally gone, just real annoying I had to wait an hour to do it, but time saved since has been fantastic.


----------



## okcomputer (Jul 18, 2005)

Elric said:


> Did you do the full Restore? Apparently, it "installs" a better version of the firmware, once I did it, my lag was totally gone, just real annoying I had to wait an hour to do it, but time saved since has been fantastic.


I've read elsewhere that the lag still occurs for some even after doing a restore.

I may try it, but at this point, I've restored and reinstalled and gotten a replacement and erased settings and all that junk and I'm still seeing lag in SMS. It only happens after I've been in another app like iTunes, Safari, etc. So that tells me that the processor/memory isn't being used effectively and is causing the lag when I switch to SMS.

But seriously - how much processing power can that little app possible take? It's a huge black mark for me. I love the phone, but Apple needs to get it's s*** together, and soon.


----------



## whatiwant (Feb 21, 2008)

okcomputer said:


> I've read elsewhere that the lag still occurs for some even after doing a restore.
> 
> I may try it, but at this point, I've restored and reinstalled and gotten a replacement and erased settings and all that junk and I'm still seeing lag in SMS. It only happens after I've been in another app like iTunes, Safari, etc. So that tells me that the processor/memory isn't being used effectively and is causing the lag when I switch to SMS.
> 
> But seriously - how much processing power can that little app possible take? It's a huge black mark for me. I love the phone, but Apple needs to get it's s*** together, and soon.


Same type of symptoms here. Did a full update+restore on a replacement phone, and lag persists.
Lag is a drag.


----------



## Bilbo (Jul 12, 2001)

Hey guys,

Does turning off the iPhone and starting it again not fix the lag problem for you? It seems to do the trick for me.

It appears to me to be like a memory leak or something. The longer the phone is being used, it seems to get a little sluggish. 

It may also be linked to what each of us are doing on our phone. The lag has only been a minor nuisance for me, a quick restart and I'm gold again.

Hopefully September's update fixes the problem.

Cheers all.


----------



## okcomputer (Jul 18, 2005)

Bilbo said:


> Does turning off the iPhone and starting it again not fix the lag problem for you? It seems to do the trick for me..


Yes, that helps. Also quitting SMS and starting it again once or twice helps as well.

But I really don't think we should have to do either of those things. SMS is an absolutely essential app and it should not be affected like it is. I needs to be fixed for sure.


----------



## whatiwant (Feb 21, 2008)

okcomputer said:


> Yes, that helps. Also quitting SMS and starting it again once or twice helps as well.
> 
> But I really don't think we should have to do either of those things. SMS is an absolutely essential app and it should not be affected like it is. I needs to be fixed for sure.


seconded.
wow. i'm like a parrot today


----------



## uPhone (Jun 29, 2008)

jawknee said:


> seconded.
> wow. i'm like a parrot today


Thirded.


----------



## Bilbo (Jul 12, 2001)

okcomputer said:


> But I really don't think we should have to do either of those things. SMS is an absolutely essential app and it should not be affected like it is. I needs to be fixed for sure.


Agreed.


----------



## MACinist (Nov 17, 2003)

SMS lag still occurs for me with no predictability. A hard reset sometimes helps but not every time. The odd thing is that the lag only occurs on letters and numbers but when a comma or period is typed, the lag stops. It baffles me that Apple has not addressed this in two updates.


----------



## uPhone (Jun 29, 2008)

Can I just say........ the term "mins" as in minutes is probably one of the most widely used shortened words in the english language, yet Apple's predictive text seems to think whenever we type "mins", we mean "mind".

I can't count how many times I've sent a text saying something along the lines of "I'll be there in 20 mind."


----------



## Elric (Jul 30, 2005)

uPhone said:


> Can I just say........ the term "mins" as in minutes is probably one of the most widely used shortened words in the english language, yet Apple's predictive text seems to think whenever we type "mins", we mean "mind".
> 
> I can't count how many times I've sent a text saying something along the lines of "I'll be there in 20 mind."


I think, I'll be there in 20 would suffice...


----------



## Garry (Jan 27, 2002)

uPhone said:


> Can I just say........ the term "mins" as in minutes is probably one of the most widely used shortened words in the english language, yet Apple's predictive text seems to think whenever we type "mins", we mean "mind".
> 
> I can't count how many times I've sent a text saying something along the lines of "I'll be there in 20 mind."


if you click on the "x" beside the suggested word after 2 or 3 times when it shows up, it won't suggest the word anymore, and adds the word it was trying to replace to the dictionary.


----------



## uPhone (Jun 29, 2008)

Garry said:


> if you click on the "x" beside the suggested word after 2 or 3 times when it shows up, it won't suggest the word anymore.


That's definately not the case on my iPhone.. are you sure about that? There are a LOT of things (such as "lol" being changed to "LOL") that would have stopped being suggested by now...


----------



## Garry (Jan 27, 2002)

Yeppers.. I started with a lot of mistakes, and now i'm down to zero.


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

There are still some things it won't learn, and I know for a fact lol and wtf are still 'corrected' to LOL and WTF.

Though just about every swear word I could think of has been added to the dictionary...


----------



## uPhone (Jun 29, 2008)

kloan said:


> There are still some things it won't learn, and I know for a fact lol and wtf are still 'corrected' to LOL and WTF.
> 
> Though just about every swear word I could think of has been added to the dictionary...


Really? I still get.. "I ducking hate you" :lmao:


----------



## marct (Aug 16, 2005)

uPhone said:


> Really? I still get.. "I ducking hate you" :lmao:


Are you actually hitting the X that pops up before you hit space? If you complete the word then notice the mistake and retype the word it doesn't count.


----------



## slicecom (Jun 13, 2008)

Looks like you should stop considering switching back to Blackberry, at least not to the Thunder...


----------



## cap10subtext (Oct 13, 2005)

That's the Thunder??? Gag! So ugly! Holy smokes, you could brain someone with that brick! Did I ever make the right choice.


----------

